# 135 degree corner trim



## johndeere5585

So, I'm installing wainscoting in our nursery (baby girl coming in july), and I've run into an impass. I have two 135 degree corners that I am having a hell of a time figuring out how I am going to trim. I can't find anything like that online or at my lumber yard or home improvement store. Does anyone know of any good ways to fabricate such a trim piece out of other pieces that are readily available, or better yet, does anyone know where I can get such a piece? I tried taking a piece of 90 degree corner trim and getting it wet and widening out the angle, but that stuff is pretty tough and snapped when I tried to put any pressure on it. Any input would be great.


----------



## cabinetman

If you're referring to a vertical corner moulding, that's not a common one. I usually just make what I need.













 







.


----------



## JMC'sLT30

Can you post a pic of the situation? Might be a little more understandable.


----------



## verdesardog

I would just mill my own...


----------



## rrbrown

Welcome and I agree just mill your own.


----------



## johndeere5585

Can anyone give me some suggestions or tips on milling my own piece? I'm sure I could figure something out, and believe me, that has crossed my mind, but the biggest snag is that I don't have a table saw, nor do I have the money to go buy one right now. Does anyone know of any common trim pieces that would fit together to make the correct angle and also look decent?

oh, and sorry, I haven't had a chance to take any pics of it yet.


----------



## jredburn

*135 degree*

johndeere5585
Take a cheap miter box and on the side away from you, measure the distance between the 90 degree cut slot and the right hand 45 degree slot. Split the distance in half and make a mark on the top of the box. Lay a cross cut saw across the top of the box and cut a new set of vertical slots in the box. Use the 90 degree slot closest to you and the mark you made on the far side. This will give you a 67 1/2 degree which is half of the 135 degree corner you have. Repeat the operation on the left hand side of the miter box and you can cut the miters for both sides of wall.
Regards
Joe


----------



## Jim6620

Just rip one edge on both pieces @ 45 then put them together. One side will have to be slightly wider.


----------



## DannyT

a 135 degree corner is a 45 degree turn. 2 pieces with a 22-1/2 degree angle will mate at the corner. Jim6620 shows that in his drawing. except he shows both cut at a 45. Same end result


----------



## johndeere5585

Thanks for the help, guys. I still haven't had time to actually do this yet, but you gave me some good advice to think about


----------



## rkmuggsy31

Jim6620 said:


> Just rip one edge on both pieces @ 45 then put them together. One side will have to be slightly wider.


Excellent suggestion. I never even thought of this. Thank you!


----------

